# Brown Bear Sighting



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I went out this morning to get my fish on, bite wasn't steady or very strong, I caught a few 8-14" smallies and a couple dinky rock bass. The amount of carp I saw feasting on algae was crazy, they were everywhere. At one point I stood by this large algea bed for 20 minutes waiting for one to swim up to see if I could grab him.

As I'm walking I smell something awful, briefly look around but don't notice anything, I initially thought I had come across another pile of human feces (I came across a big pile and tp last year).. I kept moving down stream. About 15 minutes later I smell it again, I think..ok maybe you stepped in it, checked and I was clean so I look around and find a big deer carcass with no leg bones near it, probably coyotes or something got them. 

Going back upstream I smell the same thing again so I look around more this time. I find a cow carcass laying on the rocks with its entrails hanging out from underneath of it.. first thought is, holy crap! Second thought is.. how did this get here? Do a little more searching and see something about 20 yards away maybe 3 feet from the bank in the water, I think, what is that thing.. then I realize its a brown bear and something had torn it up bad. I mean this thing was basically in pieces so I didn't know if it was dangerous to be there or not.. I certainly wouldn't want to be ripped to pieces.























The thing wasn't really moving and didn't react to my presence at all so I decide to get closer to inspect this thing.. it had to have have come from somewhere upstream because I would have noticed this thing before now.. once I get close enough to get a good look at it I realize this thing is lifeless.. seems like somebodys dog had really gotten a good piece of this bear, it looked like a chew toy or something. At this point I have no doubt in my mind that the cow must have fallen off of the 60ft cliff in the picture.

















I wasn't sure whether I should inform odnr or a lost and found about this.. but I decided to just let it r.i.p(s)
Pictures of bear:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/56808
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/56809

(sorry about the photos being so small.. I had to shrink them a ton to get them on this post and even shrink them for them to show up on my gallery)


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Got me with that one!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet cow carcass!


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice! Like the report.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Hah! Had me going.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

definitely thought you were pulling my chain


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You ain't right Dude. But that was the best laugh I've had for a while.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great post!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know.....There's a Squach in them woods! LOL


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I should have gotten pictures of the deer carcass as well, that one was pg-13 though haha and as much as I love bacon, I did not want to taste it for a second time that morning so I had to get away before I yakked.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess this raises the question: If a cow falls off of a cliff and no one is around, does it make a sound?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I guess this raises the question: If a cow falls off of a cliff and no one is around, does it make a sound?


LOL! I bet the cow can hear it


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

lol 

Love it, great story and creativity!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Love it! Thank you.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't want to say anything but I was fishing that same stretch of stream when I saw something digging in the streambank. It dug a hole several feet into the bank. Then slithered down the bank into the water. It swam around for a while nosing around the bottom then swam to shore. It climbed out and then swiftly climbed a tree and ran out unto a limb. It shook the water out of its fur and flew leaving me wondering just what I'd seen...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I didn't want to say anything but I was fishing that same stretch of stream when I saw something digging in the streambank. It dug a hole several feet into the bank. Then slithered down the bank into the water. It swam around for a while nosing around the bottom then swam to shore. It climbed out and then swiftly climbed a tree and ran out unto a limb. It shook the water out of its fur and flew leaving me wondering just what I'd seen...


Chupacabra


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

glad I saw the replys first  still read along with it though. cool post

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll have to share my chupacabra story sometime lol


----------



## bassmaster11 (Aug 24, 2011)

Had me going. Nice.


----------

